# Proof funds for express entry



## pathmasri (Oct 22, 2016)

I would like to know what should be amount money we should select while we are creating the express entry profile. And also I need to know if this affects to the CRS or not.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You can find Proof of Funds requirement on the CIC website.


----------



## An1234kit (May 6, 2017)

Same question in my mind

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you read the CIC website? 

As Auld Yin says, the information is on the website.


----------



## smithkum (Oct 31, 2017)

Just to add so that it can help others.

Information for funds requirement is posted on CIC website and current requirement (Nov,2017) is as below
*Number of Family Members* *Funds Required (in Canadian dollars)*
1 $12,300
2 $15,312
3 $18,825
4 $22,856
5 $25,923
6 $29,236
7 $32,550
For each additional family member	$3,314


----------



## syncroy (Oct 22, 2017)

hi smith , can u please advice on managing funds . i am not in state to arrange all the funds at a time . how do the immigration officers verify the funds


----------

